# Dog signs?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was thinking of putting a sign near our door to advise people before they have a heart attack from our dogs. Tanner and Molly are very protective of our home and we want people to be warned before they walk up to our door so they won't get scared and fall down and hurt themselves.

I was thinking of putting a sign on our gate, and near our front door. 

What sign would be most effective? I heard that the "Beware of Dog(s)" sign is very effective and too common. When we were taking Molly to basic obedience, her trainer said get a "Dog(s) on Duty sign" is effective.

Is there for German Shepherds?lol

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

I've seen a few at Petco that have a picture of a GSD. They say something about German Shepherd On Duty or something like that?

My husband wants me to buy the one that says something like "I can make it the fence in 2.6 seconds, can you?" or the one that say "If it comes over the fence, I get to eat it" haha. But then again, we live in a bad area. HAHA.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The beware of dog sign can cause problems with your insurance company...liability. I have this one on our gate, I didn't take the pic, it is a net pic that has been floating around forever. Too bad it is a showline!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like this one:

http://www.ioffer.com/img/item/303/929/91/72_1.JPG

lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have this one on the machine shop door:
http://www.militariapress.com/miva/graphics/00000001/9-48.jpg
from here http://www.militariapress.com/page/militariapress/PROD/I_Do_Not_Dial_911_Pet_Signs/911-48


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My brother and I might walk up to petco and see what they have.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I was talking to a lawyer in the past about getting a dog sign saying beware, or caution (at the time I lived with my Mom, she has 6 dogs)...and he advised against it because basically you're admitting your dog is dangerous/will bite, etc. It wouldn't look good if something WERE to actually happen. I don't know if that applies to everywhere, as that was said in a small community in Northern Ontario (could be bogus too, I don't know). Just putting that out there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I was talking to a lawyer in the past about getting a dog sign saying beware, or caution (at the time I lived with my Mom, she has 6 dogs)...and he advised against it because basically you're admitting your dog is dangerous/will bite, etc. It wouldn't look good if something WERE to actually happen. I don't know if that applies to everywhere, as that was said in a small community in Northern Ontario (could be bogus too, I don't know). Just putting that out there.


I understand part, I just don't want my sister's friends, our relatives and my friend's getting a heart attack or anything from our dogs barking.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I understand part, I just don't want my sister's friends, our relatives and my friend's getting a heart attack or anything from our dogs barking.


I wonder if there is a sign that warns, but it a more toned manner. Saying you better watch out or my dog will bite your ass seems a bit out there! :laugh:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I wonder if there is a sign that warns, but it a more toned manner. Saying you better watch out or my dog will bite your ass seems a bit out there! :laugh:


Yea, we want a warning sign.lol.

I think thats why the trainer said Dog on Duty is better than Beware of Dog.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Dog on Duty works. So does a simple sign like "Close Gate, Dog Inside" It's pretty simple to let people know that the dogs are there.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

I have this sticker on my front window:

http://www.signs-up.com/prod_images/German%20Shepherd_caution_640.jpg

Even though a ton of houses on our block and in our area have been broken into, we've never had a problem. Neither have the other houses with dogs, even if they're small dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

The advice about checking with a lawyer familiar with your local laws is the best bet. Generally you can tell people that there is a dog inside, but "Beware" etc. is admitting that your dog is aggressive and is a no-no legally (admitting fault) or something like that is the way a lawyer described it to us.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

My sign says "Dog in Yard". Simple and to the point. And the mat at the front door says "I love my German Shepherd".


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We have a sign on our fence that has a workingline GSD and a puppy sillouette(sp?) trailing after and underneath it it says 'GSD Xing'. I think that's better then Caution or Beware signs. I also have GSD stautes out front and a window decal on the front door window, a flat GSD metal statue that goes into the ground, and my car has GSD decals all over so I'm sure no one is going to miss seeing that we have shepherds, lol.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

mjbgsd said:


> We have a sign on our fence that has a workingline GSD and a puppy sillouette(sp?) trailing after and underneath it it says 'GSD Xing'. I think that's better then Caution or Beware signs. I also have GSD stautes out front and a window decal on the front door window, a flat GSD metal statue that goes into the ground, and my car has GSD decals all over so I'm sure no one is going to miss seeing that we have shepherds, lol.


Aw I love the idea of a GSD xing sign. Did you buy it online?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have one that says "Pawtected by German Shepherd Security". This one:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I have two on both gates. The first has a black silhouette of a GSD and says, "STOP! DOGS IN YARD!". The second one, required by the state of Florida to avoid liability, has the same silhouette and says, "BAD DOG!"


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

codmaster said:


> The advice about checking with a lawyer familiar with your local laws is the best bet. Generally you can tell people that there is a dog inside, but "Beware" etc. is admitting that your dog is aggressive and is a no-no legally (admitting fault) or something like that is the way a lawyer described it to us.


This depends on where you live. In some places it is actually better to have a "Beware of Dog" sign than not have one, because if someone enters your yard/house and is bitten, the law says that they knew the risk and ignored the warning so it is their own fault.
In some places it does not matter either way as far as liability goes whether or not you have a sign does not change things, and in other places (not as common) if you have a sign you are more likely to be legally at fault if your dog bites.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What about these, they don't really seem to be implying we have a mean dog:
http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/11173.jpg

http://www.bobpazsignshop.com/images/HomeSecuritySystemsGermanShepherdH164.jpg

http://www.stationbay.com/images/P/GermanShepherd.jpg

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51q5Ccpcz9L._SL500_.jpg

http://www.bobpazsignshop.com/images/GermanShepherdTerritoryIIT272.jpg


There is someone around the block from me that has a sign that says "Beware of Dog" and they have a picture of their GSD above it. Is that a good idea to put your dog's picture?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not sure if you want to be this blunt, but this should get the warning across...


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I have a sign in my front window that says "Property Protected by German Shepherd Security Inc." with a silhoutte of a GSD. When propped in the window, you can't see the "security Inc" part of the text, so it looks like it just says "Property Protected by German Shepherd"...very effective at stopping salesmen and such, esp. when both the GSD and the Rottie are sitting at window beside the sign, watching the world go by.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Not sure if you want to be this blunt, but this should get the warning across...
> 
> View attachment 1288


no.lol.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We were once told by an Illinois attorney....."Never have a sign that depicts your dog(s) as aggressive...period."
He told us to have a _"No Trespassing Sign"_ visible...and a sign stating that _dogs are on premises._
That way "legally" you have requested that no one enter your property (without permission) and you have confirmed that there are dogs on the property.....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a LARGE paw print on my door that says, you may get in, but you won't get out. I like it.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I used to have a sign I made with Tessa's photo and it said "Beware of Dog. Solicitors will be eaten."

It stopped all solicitors.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

This is the one I have nailed by my front door, not a warning but lets people know I have one so no liability issues  :


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My brother and I saw a sign at petco that said "Dogs on Premises"

I want one that says "German Shepherds on premises".lol


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I think the " beware" issue really depends on where you live. In some places, it's required - if someone were bitten you could be in trouble for not saying "beware of dogs". That is even if you have another sign that lets people know that dogs are there. Without a "BEWARE" or "DANGER" sign you aren't telling them that the dogs might bite.

In others, it opens you up to liability because then the attorney can say you know the dogs were dangerous.

So, by all means call and check with a local attorney who is familiar with the laws where YOU live.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Here the "beware" signs are supposedly a warning that we, as owners, "know" our dogs "could" have to the propensity to bite and if they did bite someone, it is still the owners responsible .

My AC has told me never to use a 'beware' sign because of this..a No Trespassing sign, is best, because if someone came on the property, well they are trespassing and subject to whatever happens.

I also would check with your local AC as to just what you could use.

I have a sign at the top of my driveway with a GSD head on it,,(made by someone out of wood),,and have GSD xing sign on a tree up my driveway.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

In Florida, "Bad Dog" is what is required to protect you from liability. From what I understand the language was deemed simpler and more universally understood than "Beware of Dog" which would not be held as effective warning. This is of course also dealing with people coming onto your property, not out in the general public. 

We have 2 signs up, one on each side of the fence. This is what ours looks like...

Bad Dog Sign Security Warning Beware of Dog - eBay (item 300423377865 end time May-08-10 13:49:23 PDT)


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I was talking to a lawyer in the past about getting a dog sign saying beware, or caution (at the time I lived with my Mom, she has 6 dogs)...and he advised against it because basically you're admitting your dog is dangerous/will bite, etc. It wouldn't look good if something WERE to actually happen. I don't know if that applies to everywhere, as that was said in a small community in Northern Ontario (could be bogus too, I don't know). Just putting that out there.


This is what I heard too... I'd advise against it.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

We live in FL - should I talk to a lawyer or the homeowners insurance company? I had no idea we needed a bad dog sign - even if ours isn't a bad dog? If it helps with liability issues, we will get one though... LOL.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

no, IF you get one, it's like admitting that you have a bad dog and it can actually work AGAINST you if the dog ever does bite someone. NO to Beware of Dog signs. Been told that by a few different ppl.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The BAD DOG sign is needed in the state of Florida to avoid liability - it's in the statutes.

"Title XLV. Torts. Chapter 767. Damage by Dogs. Title XL. Real and Personal Property (Chapters 689-724). Chapter 705. Lost or Abandoned Property. Title XLVI. Crimes (Chapters 775-899). Chapter 823. Public Nuisances. 
...
767.04. Dog owner's liability for damages to persons bitten
The owner of any dog that bites any person while such person is on or in a public place, or lawfully on or in a private place, including the property of the owner of the dog, is liable for damages suffered by persons bitten, regardless of the former viciousness of the dog or the owners' knowledge of such viciousness. However, any negligence on the part of the person bitten that is a proximate cause of the biting incident reduces the liability of the owner of the dog by the percentage that the bitten person's negligence contributed to the biting incident. A person is lawfully upon private property of such owner within the meaning of this act when the person is on such property in the performance of any duty imposed upon him or her by the laws of this state or by the laws or postal regulations of the United States, or when the person is on such property upon invitation, expressed or implied, of the owner. However, the owner is not liable, except as to a person under the age of 6, or unless the damages are proximately caused by a negligent act or omission of the owner, if at the time of any such injury the owner had displayed in a prominent place on his or her premises a sign easily readable including the words "Bad Dog." The remedy provided by this section is in addition to and cumulative with any other remedy provided by statute or common law."
Florida Dog Bite and Dangerous Dog Laws

"The other way that a dog owner can protect themselves from liability is by actually posting a sign that says "bad dog." If they display the words "bad dog" then for the most part the owner’s not going to be liable unless they were independently negligent in causing the injury."
Florida Dog Bite Injury Lawsuit and Lawyer


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> In Florida, "Bad Dog" is what is required to protect you from liability. From what I understand the language was deemed simpler and more universally understood than "Beware of Dog" which would not be held as effective warning. This is of course also dealing with people coming onto your property, not out in the general public.
> 
> We have 2 signs up, one on each side of the fence. This is what ours looks like...
> 
> ...


This is the same place I got my BAD DOG and STOP! DOGS IN YARD! signs. They're fast, reasonable, and easy on shipping when you order multiple signs.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I probably wouldn't recommend this unless you've consulted an attorney..

Warning SIGN trained GERMAN SHEPHERD dog pet - eBay (item 370374921733 end time May-09-10 19:52:41 PDT)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=400103780824

I like this one...


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Lucy Dog said:


> Not sure if you want to be this blunt, but this should get the warning across...
> 
> View attachment 1288


I have a sign like that, same picture and appearance, except IIRC it just says "No Tresspassing" without the "guard dogs" text.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

GERMAN SHEPHERD Dog Aluminum Sign Dog Vinyl Decal 1972 - eBay (item 400103780824 end time May-16-10 17:29:11 PDT)

my earlier link didn't work.. It says "Caution You have entered ShepherdLand"


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

The sign I have on my door says "I Watch Here" with a picture of a German Shepherd (the head only). It's a metal sign in black with white lettering. The company now offers colored signs. Here's the link:

http://www.iwatchhere.com/index.html


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We got this on my brother's window:

http://site.animalden.com/images/cj/12333.jpg

What about these?

http://www.bobpazsignshop.com/images/GermanShepherdTerritoryIIT272.jpg

http://www.stationbay.com/images/P/GermanShepherd.jpg


----------



## Atticus09 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's our sign LOL


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

I didn't want the "Beware" type of sign on my gate, just a reminder that a dog lives here and not to leave the gate open. I had a sign custom made saying I LIVE HERE and added this decal in the corner. "All The Right Stuff" Long Haired GSD Sticker - CafePress Canada
It's been up all winter, no fading, looks great!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Atticus09 said:


> Here's our sign LOL


Oh that is a brilliant shot....love it!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

He looks like a bear! lol.


----------



## mybiggestbaby (Aug 25, 2009)

> I have a LARGE paw print on my door that says, you may get in, but you won't get out. I like it.


I LOVE it! I'm going to get one!
I have the 'I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds, can you' they should go nicely together...


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

This is what we have. (the board and the bricks are to keep our smallest Pom in)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well we took down the other one and now I have this on on my brothers window:
http://www.arcatapet.com/fullsize/11173.jpg

I looked at Petco, Home Depot and Target and none have a German Shepherd sign. All they have are "beware of dog" and Security Dog"

What other stores can I look at?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> ...
> What other stores can I look at?


Sometimes you can find GSD signs on eBay and Amazon.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My parents just want a "Dog on Duty" sign. Thats just so plain!lol. 

My dad has to go on e-bay or amazon(i forgot which one) to buy something else.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The only place that has German Shepherd signs are on ebay or amazon


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I was talking to a lawyer in the past about getting a dog sign saying beware, or caution (at the time I lived with my Mom, she has 6 dogs)...and he advised against it because basically you're admitting your dog is dangerous/will bite, etc. It wouldn't look good if something WERE to actually happen. I don't know if that applies to everywhere, as that was said in a small community in Northern Ontario (could be bogus too, I don't know). Just putting that out there.



This is crazy. In Germany it is the other way around. You put that sign up there so you DON'T get into trouble... 

That is what I hate the States for... you get in trouble over stupid stuff.


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, it sucks. This society is so lawsuit-happy. 

I remember hearing about a guy who won his dog bite lawsuit against a couple who had a beagle. This slimeball trespassed into their fenced yard and was shooting the beagle with a bb gun when the dog bit him. Nice, huh?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah, I read about a guy that broke into somebodies home, got bit and sued them over and won... the fact that he broke in to rob that place didn't matter...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Metalsmith said:


> Yeah, it sucks. This society is so lawsuit-happy.
> 
> I remember hearing about a guy who won his dog bite lawsuit against a couple who had a beagle. This slimeball trespassed into their fenced yard and was shooting the beagle with a bb gun when the dog bit him. Nice, huh?


WHAT!?! THATS INSANE! They should get a re appeal or charge the guy again. I don't know if they can do that.

Good thing we have the "German Shepherd On Guard" sign....I might change it to "German Shepherd Crossing".


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In all honesty, my dog sign should be

German Shepherd Caricature Series II










or










or maybe 










Aren't these fantastic??! :rofl:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Haha I love the one with balls. Do they have one with Tugs? My GSD Will pass a ball for a tug


----------



## Quirinus (Dec 13, 2008)

Neat site Jax!

Theses two signs are great - 
















I think either one of theses signs would be safe to put up and gives people the warning that you do have dogs. Plus they are very cute!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

This is my fav


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lin said:


> This is my fav



I should get that for Molly!lol


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the one we have up:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

counter said:


> This the the one we have up:


We have that on my brothers window. Its paper....for now.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

I love this one. I would love it no my front door!

German Shepherd Gate Keepers


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

One for the men


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Mrs.K said:


> This is crazy. In Germany it is the other way around. You put that sign up there so you DON'T get into trouble...
> 
> That is what I hate the States for... you get in trouble over stupid stuff.


Actually it depends on what state/area you are in--- in some states you are less likely to be held liable if your dog bites someone and you had a 'beware of dog' sign because the law says they are accepting the risk if they ignore the sign.
In other areas, you are liable either way, it doesn't matter if you had a sign up or what the sign says and in some areas (this is less common from what I've found) a 'beware' sign can be detrimental if your dog bites someone because the law says that means you knew the dog was dangerous.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

I want a sign with a GSD humping a person with "beware of dog" if THAt does not scare people I dont know what will.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Polistes said:


> I want a sign with a GSD humping a person with "beware of dog" if THAt does not scare people I dont know what will.


:rofl: a little gross, but kinda funny


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

It can be just a black silhouette. nothing detailed or anything.


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

I made my own. In my front window, by the door, is a 8X10 pic of clipart German Shepherd with the words in red: "Private Security On Duty - Guard Dog" with "No Soliciting" under it. Everyone who dares to ring the bell ALWAYS leaves plenty of room between themselves and the front door (far more than they did before said sign was displayed). Best part is, when he's in the kitchen, Jake can stretch up and look out the kitchen window, so the big fuzzy face is right there next to the pic, barking. WORKS GREAT!


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

Polistes said:


> I want a sign with a GSD humping a person with "beware of dog" if THAt does not scare people I dont know what will.


That, or suddenly you'll be VERY popular with some REAL freaks.


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

The law of unintended consequences...


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Our sign gets right to the point, our driveway is 1,300 feet long and the sign is on the gate which is 300 feet from the house. People see the sign - turn around and leave. The fine print on the bottom says "not responsible for injury or death".


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The beware of dog sign can cause problems with your insurance company...liability. I have this one on our gate, I didn't take the pic, it is a net pic that has been floating around forever. Too bad it is a showline!


I have this sign and one that says to the door in 2.6 sec. It definitely gets attention. I get mine from signs with attitude.com
Also they have great door mats


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a dog mat I almost bought that says " please ring the doorbell and run, my dog needs the exercise." LOL


----------



## Bella1 (Jan 2, 2011)

New York State Law - Presence of "Beware of Dog" signs standing alone are not enough to imply that dog owner knew of his dog's vicious propensities. Altmann vs Emigrant Savings Bank, 249 AD2d 67, 68 (First Dept, 1998); Frantz vs McGonagle, 242 AD2d 888 (Fourth Dept, 1997); Arcara vs Whytas, 219 AD2d 871, 872 (Fourth Dept, 1995).


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

arycrest said:


> I have two on both gates. The first has a black silhouette of a GSD and says, "STOP! DOGS IN YARD!". The second one, required by the state of Florida to avoid liability, has the same silhouette and says, "BAD DOG!"


I have looked at the loacl pet shops and have not found the bad dog sign...where did you get yours?


----------



## janisinsc (Aug 26, 2009)

*If you must enter these premises illegally, please remove your eyeglasses, pens, PDAs, cellular phones and dentures ...*

*Our German Shepherd finds them hard to digest*

*
*


----------

